# vieilleries, fatras, vieilles affaires  au grenier



## nasti

Resalut 

Au grenier, on range parfois :

des chaises cassées, des tableaux que ne nous plaisant plus, des jouets des enfants qui ont déjà grandi, etc, etc. , tout un tas d'objets dont on ne se sert plus mais dont on ne veut pas se débarasser...

Comment appele-t-on ces objets dans le langage courant ?

_Des vieilleries_ ? _Du fatras_ ?
_Des affaires inutiles ? de vieilles affaires _?

Qu'auriez-vous choisi comme terme ?

Merci !


----------



## itka

Dans un grenier, le mot qui me vient est _"bric-à-brac"_ c'est-à-dire n'importe quoi de vieux, de cassé, d'inutilisable tel quel.
Sinon, on peut aussi parler de "vieilleries", de "vieilles affaires", ce sont des mots assez neutres.

Un "fatras" (et non "f*r*atras" comme dans ton titre ) aussi, bien sûr, mais pour moi, ce mot évoque davantage un désordre d'idées qu'un amas de vieilleries... Oh, c'est sans doute une opinion toute personnelle ! On peut le dire aussi, je pense.


----------



## snarkhunter

itka said:


> Dans un grenier, le mot qui me vient est _"bric-à-brac"_ c'est-à-dire n'importe quoi de vieux, de cassé, d'inutilisable tel quel.
> Sinon, on peut aussi parler de "vieilleries", de "vieilles affaires", ce sont des mots assez neutres.
> 
> Un "fatras" (et non "f*r*atras" comme dans ton titre ) aussi, bien sûr, mais pour moi, ce mot évoque davantage un désordre d'idées qu'un amas de vieilleries... Oh, c'est sans doute une opinion toute personnelle ! On peut le dire aussi, je pense.


Je pense que le terme peut éventuellement, ne serait-ce que par analogie, s'appliquer aussi à un désordre matériel. Pas sûr, cependant...

Et c'est aussi le titre d'un célèbre recueil de poèmes de Jacques Prévert, qui possède l'intéressante particularité de comporter de nombreuses images surréalistes, obtenues par collage des éléments les plus hétéroclites.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

On utilise la même expression en anglais, chez moi le grenier et plein de camelotes, c'est-à-dire - bric-à-brac et tout le bataclan!


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
ne peut-on pas parler de "vieux souvenirs" ?


----------



## nasti

Merci bien pour vos réponses !

Oui le _fatras_ et non le_ fratras_ ... . D'ailleurs, la consonance de ce mot ne convient pas (d'après moi...) au _bordel_ du grenier, il fait trop "savant"  (impressions personnelles ).


Le _bric-à-brac_ me plaît beaucoup et il a une consonance qui marche bien avec l'idée du mot ... 

("vieux souvenirs" - trop poétique !)


----------



## Nicomon

Salut tout le monde,

Eh bien oui... je suis encore en retard à la fête. J'aime bien aussi bric-à-brac. 

J'avoue que *fatras* ne m'est pas familier (ni au sens propre, ni au sens figuré)  Mais je connais bien le synonyme que le TLFI suggère : *fouillis*

Début d'un poème de Rimbaud (sous le lien ci-dessus) dont je trouve le son amusant 





> Tout plein, c'est un *fouillis de vieilles vieilleries*...


 
Dans le même ordre d'idée, Antidote suggère aussi *fourbi*, qui découle de l'argot militaire. 



> Ensemble d’objets, d’affaires sans valeur, inutiles. Fourbi encombrant.


 Je suis certaine d'avoir entendu mon père le dire... mais je ne sais pas si le mot est encore populaire.

*Edit :* Il me vient tout à coup également... *bazar *employé dans ce sens [définition C 2 a)]


> *2.* _P. méton._ (ou p. ell. du précédent), _fam._
> *a)* Ensemble d'objets de peu de valeur ou mal définis :


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Nicomon said:


> [...] Dans le même ordre d'idée, Antidote suggère aussi *fourbi*, qui découle de l'argot militaire. [...]


C'est aussi le premier mot qui me venait à la lecture de ta question, Nasti.
Tu vois Nico qu'on parle la même langue parfois ! 
Sinon j'adopterais aussi le bric-à-brac d'itka, et j'utilise moi-même un capharnaüm.


----------



## Aoyama

On peut aussi avoir "bordel".
Tout un bordel de choses inutiles ...


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est aussi le premier mot qui me venait à la lecture de ta question, Nasti.
> Tu vois Nico qu'on parle la même langue parfois !
> Sinon j'adopterais aussi le bric-à-brac d'itka, et j'utilise moi-même un capharnaüm.


 Je suis ravie de l'apprendre. Et puis... capharnaüm ne m'est pas venu quand j'ai répondu, mais je le dis aussi. Et de deux mots en commun! 

Antidote le donne d'ailleurs comme synonyme de « bazar » ou du moins élégant « bordel » (que nasti a déjà mentionné au post #6) 



> Capharnaüm : [Familier] Lieu encombré et désordonné.


 Edit : la définition du TLFI (voir post #13) est meilleure.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je n'ai jamais vu ni entendu 'bordel' sauf dans un contexte negatif, mais vous dites qu'il peut être utiliser avec un sens 'neutre' aussi?  Je n'utiliserai pas l'ordre-là de mot pour un grenier, ça me semble un peu comme décrivant une porcherie comme une bauge...on attend que le lieu va être désordonné.  Si on se pousse à décrire un lieu normalement, habituellement désordonné comme un bordel ou un capharnaüm.......il faudrait qu'il soit un lieu vraiment bombardée!  Tu as quelques ménages à faire chez toi Karine?  

Mais j'avoue que je vois davantage chaque jour sur WR que mon vue des langues et leur emploi est plus particulier que j'avais pensé auparavant!


----------



## nasti

Merci pour de nouvelles propositions ! 

(  euh,_ le bordel_ est un de mes mots préférés en français à cause de la musique du mot ... je vais essayer de le remplacer de temps en temps par_ le bazar_ qui sonne aussi bien et qui est plus élégant comme l'indique Nicomon.

Nous avons un équivalent exact du_ bordel _en polonais que ... je n'utilise jamais en parlant polonais, une autre accentuation donne une autre musique et une autre expressivité... moins intéressante !  )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Chris' Spokesperson said:


> [...] Si on se pousse à décrire un lieu normalement, habituellement désordonné comme un bordel ou un capharnaüm.......il faudrait qu'il soit un lieu vraiment bombardée!  Tu as quelques ménages à faire chez toi Karine?   [...]


Mais non, mais non Chris, je parlais du grenier de Nasti, voyons ! 
Pour capharnaüm, cf. la définition B1. du TLFi  : « Lieu où s'entasse un bric-à-brac d'objets divers ».


----------



## nasti

karine_fr said:


> mais non, mais non chris, je parlais du grenier de nasti, voyons !




:d


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> Pour capharnaüm, cf. la définition B1. du TLFi : « Lieu où s'entasse un bric-à-brac d'objets divers ».


 
Ah, formidable Karine! Donc c'est un peu comme cela qu'on appellerait en anglais 'un chaos organisé'! 

(quelqu'un pourrait corriger cette phrase qui me semble affreuse!? Je viens de la changer quatre fois et enfin j'ai réussi à en être content! (merci itka!   )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chris, il m'est venu un autre mot, de ma région uniquement je pense : un cafoutche. C'est une sorte de débarras où l'on trouve tout et n'importe quoi...
Je l'aime bien, et ici on le prononce presque comme s'il se terminait avec un i.


----------



## Asmodée

nasti said:


> (  euh,_ le bordel_ est un de mes mots préférés en français à cause de la musique du mot ...



 Hé bien c'est du joli !!  Le mot_ bordel_ peut aussi vouloir dire _lieu de prostitution_... La musique du mot en devient plus subtile 

_Fourbi_ et _bric-à-brac_ sont les deux premiers qui me sont venus à l'esprit mais il y a aussi _foutoir_ (assez familier) ou _toutim_ (moins familier mais peu courant) qui n'ont pas été cité je pense.


----------



## itka

_toutim_ ? Pour moi ce mot n'a pas de rapport avec les vieilleries. Il signifie simplement "le tout" en argot.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Chris, il m'est venu un autre mot, de ma région uniquement je pense : un cafoutche. C'est une sorte de débarras où l'on trouve tout et n'importe quoi...
> Je l'aime bien, et ici on le prononce presque comme s'il se terminait avec un i.


 
Un cadeau pour moi ! Il ne fallait pas Karine 

Alors, ça veut dire qu'on le prononce comme 'un cafoui' ? Ben, je serai bien armé à insulter les mères au foyers quand je vais à Marseille


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> [...] Alors, ça veut dire qu'on le prononce comme 'un cafoui' ? Ben, je serai bien armé à insulter les mères au foyers quand je vais à Marseille


Non, ça se prononce cafoutche, mais le e terminal tire plutôt vers le i : cafoutchi. 
(même réflexion qu'itka pour le toutim : moi je ne connaissais que l'expression « et tout le toutim » = « et tout le reste »)


----------



## Asmodée

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> même réflexion qu'itka pour le toutim : moi je ne connaissais que l'expression « et tout le toutim » = « et tout le reste »



Oui mais j'utilise aussi ce mot (rarement il est vrai ) pour parler d'une collection d'objet souvent assez vieillots


----------



## Aoyama

> Je n'ai jamais vu ni entendu 'bordel' sauf dans un contexte negatif, mais vous dites qu'il peut être utilisé avec un sens 'neutre' aussi?


_Bordel _est généralement négatif (dans le sens de désordre, tumulte), mais on peut imaginer un sens plus "neutre" aussi.
Dans le sens de "fatras" (qui signifie aussi désordre), bordel est très possible.
_C'est quoi ce bordel ?_
_Je dois me débarraser de tout un bordel de vieux trucs que je traîne depuis des années._


----------

